# Aluminium 4mm Id 8mm od tube cut



## xXFIRE_WIREXx (11 Mar 2013)

Looking for someone to cut a length of alluminium pipe I have into 5 pieces 50mm long +- 0.1mm. Inside diameter 4mm outside diameter 8mm

Please pm me with a quote. Happy to pay via PP 

Thanks 

Michael


----------



## marcros (11 Mar 2013)

welcome to the forum, and for such a comprehensive introduction.


----------



## AES (11 Mar 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

So does this mean that right now your ali tube is 2.5 M long?

I could do it easily, but being in Switzerland, the cost of getting that length of tube here would be too high. Why not do it yourself? If you're worried about keeping the cut ends square if doing it with a hacksaw, why not one of those tube cutters used by plumbers & heating engineers to cut copper tube? Available in almost any DIY outlet as well as tool shops, you'd have to be very ham-fisted indeed to get the ends out of square using such tool.

Hope that helps.

Krgds
AES


----------



## marcros (11 Mar 2013)

250mm AES.

A plumbers tool would struggle with the wall size I think, and the accuracy +/-0.1mm


----------



## flh801978 (11 Mar 2013)

I sent a pm offering to do the job...with that accuracy it needs finish turning


----------



## AES (11 Mar 2013)

Ah yes, the dreaded decimal point, sorry!

I don't agree that a plumber's tube cutter would have problems with that 4 mm wall - it's only a question of keeping on adjusting the cutter wheel inwards after each turn of the tool. It may take a bit longer but I bet it would do the job, after all, plumbers etc often deal with copper tube of 1 inch dia and up, and that must have wall thickness of at least 3 mm.

And the plus/minus length tollerance shouldn't be a problem either. Perhaps a couple of practice cuts on something else to get used to exactly where the cutter wheel is in relation to the edge of the tool, but then marking up the tube with felt tip pen plus a SMALL notch with a triangular file made with the tube on the bench before taking the tool to it should do it. At 50 mm lengths a vernier caliper would happily get you there without too much bother, if you don't trust a steel rule - just a question of going slowly/being careful.

My thoughts FWIW.

AES


----------



## AES (11 Mar 2013)

Agreed, if I was doing the job I would use the lathe. But I assumed he hasn't got a lathe otherwise he wouldn't have asked someone else to do such a relatively simple job, hence my suggestion of the tube cutter.

AES


----------



## Hitch (11 Mar 2013)

Cut and file..... assuming you have something to measure it accurately.


----------



## xXFIRE_WIREXx (12 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the all the responses. 

Sorry for such a first post. In all honesty i spent the good part of an hour trying to post a comment. I seem to be unable to post links, reply to pm's and even post website names. So in the end and after several failed attempts i deleted everything until all i was left was the bare minimum.

My project has taken 2 years so far and hopefully i will be finished this summer. 

I am replicating the iconic Thomas Bangalter helmet from daft punk. 

My build video (Search firewire daftpunk on youtube) shows my build so far. 

I am now building a complex led matrix display (search daft punk japan interview in youtube) to be fitted inside my helmet cast. 

The parts are currently waiting to be cut from 1.5mm prepreg carbon fiber and acrylic.

I think lathe is the way to go considering my tolerances. 

My piece of material is 900mm long 

Could anyone who has PM'd me please send an email address of phone number as i am currently unable to respond. 

Thanks again


----------



## marcros (12 Mar 2013)

I think that this may be a link to the build

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6tFWbMYjrk

if you make another post, you should be released to post links and reply to PM's. It takes 3 posts, and you are all but there now!


----------



## Tinbasher (12 Mar 2013)

Nice project!

You are at liberty to choose what tolerances you work to but for a project like this +\- 0.01 mm seems unduly tight and possibly within the natural expansion / contraction of the material in normal surroundings.

I'm looking forward to seeing more of your project ( maybe without "music" lol )


----------



## jasonB (12 Mar 2013)

Its +- 0.1mm which would be a reasonable tollerance.


----------



## xXFIRE_WIREXx (12 Mar 2013)

Thanks guys. 

hopefully the project works out as planned.


----------

